# Troy bilt storm 2410 trying to add light



## Jmartin4141 (Nov 2, 2015)

I have searched the forums and I'm still a little confused. I have a troy bilt storm 2410 which has two wires on the side labled heated grips and light. I put my multimeter on these wires and did not obtain a reading while the engine was running. 

Do these run AC or DC and does anyone have a link to a tutorial on how to install an aftermarket led flood light? Are there any flood light kits sold that include a rectifier? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if you are doing both wires at a time you are measuring it wrong. stick one end of the probe on one of the wires in the connector and the other probe to ground. one will be ac the other will be dc


----------



## DP1234 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I know I am a few months late on this post, but have you found out what the story is? I have the same snow blower and would love to add some lights. I was going to go the bike light route, however would much rather have something more permanant that wont need batteries. 

If you were successful, what did you use for a light kit? 

Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Jmartin


Pretty much everything you need to know is in here.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------

